# 1 treatment = 3 bastings? Is this correct?



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

All being well I will start IUI early next year once my 'broid has been evicted!   but I am still a bit green about how it all works.  

Can someone let me know if I am understanding the process correctly? - one treatment is 3 bastings??

How is it recommended to do this?  3 consecutive months or every other (or is it simply down to personal choice?)

Thanks


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

So just 1 month then?  I guess I should just be patient and wait for the info evening at my clinic next week as this is going to be the most accurate source of info.

I shall go and check out the other thread you mentioned now.  

Many thanks for your good wishes - seems a long way off at the moment as am waiting for my lap but it's good to be prepared I guess (and as we are having to fund it ourselves I need to be clear how many goes we can realistically afford.)


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

My clinic has 3 IUI cycles and can have them whenever you want during a year - personal choice - all 3 together or miss a month or two inbetween, etc


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Nope - same sex couples are not eligible   (well not in my area anyway, I don't know if it is different elsewhere).  The main stipulation is that you have to have attempted to conceive naturally on at least 10 occasions - bit of a challenge to say the least!      Even the consultant said she thought it was ridiculous and was wondering if a certain number of IUIs would help us qualify... 

I think I got confused because I was reading about people having 3 treatments in a batch but I think it's actually that NHS funds 3 goes for hetero couples.


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

If it's any consolation, I don't get anything on the NHS as my other half already has children. It can be a massive burden. I have just started IUI and it's going to cost me approx £1000 (and no guarantees!!!) but hey at least I don't have to go on a waiting list - they seem to jump through hoops whenever I call. Had to be some plus points to bankrupting myself...


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, I agree it is something of a silver lining.... and at least my lap is on the NHS.

Good luck with your IUI, will be interested to hear how you get on.


----------

